# Best Helmet w/audio



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Smith Variant Audi helmet from last season and I love it. It's warm, and it's plenty loud enough for me. That being said, it's also the first and only helmet I have ever owned.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*all that and then some*

This is a Salomon Ranger Custom Air, w/blue tooth skullcandy. I know you don't care about your head or blue tooth and mics, but hear me out. The speakers are loud and you don't need the wires, although you can use them. The helmet also has a Doc Meter Air system for your brain. There are volume, song and source control right on the side of the helmet so no need to take off gloves and get into your pocket.
My buddy painted it to make it look cool (i am going to have him change it to match my new $#!6. 

Now all that being said the best way to get the loudest system is to make your own out of a bad ass set of headphones and a helmet with ear flaps or even the add on packages you can by to mount speakers. you need to carefully dismantle the head set and mount it in the ear flaps. If you cut them into a helmets flaps then remove some stuffing and place your speakers and then sew it up. 

Before I got this helmet that is exactly what I used and it worked great...until I knocked myself out cold!


----------



## skicrew (Feb 2, 2018)

Check out Domio - really awesome sound, direct controls on the unit, long battery life, and my ears open. Everything I ever wanted


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a Salomon Brigade Audio which I like.

I have a small Bluetooth receiver cabled into it and pair with my phone. Works great.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

skicrew said:


> Check out Domio - really awesome sound, direct controls on the unit, long battery life, and my ears open. Everything I ever wanted













That said, I love my Bern Watts EPS Audio. I'm on my 5th season riding with it and the audio is still working just fine, and that alone astonishes me. I've had the same liner for 5 seasons but I'm on my 2nd shell/outer after splitting the previous one in half...


----------

